# Lenses for reading bike computer.



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I need reading glasses for close up work but have always managed to read my Sigma bike computer if I squint hard. My recent purchase of a Garmin Edge 200 changed all that though. Try as hard as I might I couldn't read a damn thing on its screen.

On checking around I found stick-on magnifying lenses from a company called OPTX 20/20. I ordered a set from Lee Valley Tools here in Canada for $12.50 a set.  Here they are. 

They install with water onto my sunglasses. I tried them yesterday and they work perfectly.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I usually get the smallest bifocal lens that the optometrist can give me on my cycling use glasses. It makes it hell to read, as I really need to tilt my head back, but it's enough for a full field of view while still being able to see the computer while riding.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I need reading glasses for close up work but have always managed to read my Sigma bike computer if I squint hard. My recent purchase of a Garmin Edge 200 changed all that though. Try as hard as I might I couldn't read a damn thing on its screen.
> 
> On checking around I found stick-on magnifying lenses from a company called OPTX 20/20. I ordered a set from Lee Valley Tools here in Canada for $12.50 a set.  Here they are.
> 
> They install with water onto my sunglasses. I tried them yesterday and they work perfectly.


I use Dual sunglasses, work really nice. Looked at the Optx 20/20's but couldn't find my prescription for less than $30.00. Do you have the item # for the ones you got at Lee Valley?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> Do you have the item # for the ones you got at Lee Valley?


The only number I see on the package is SAF 300AS.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

We've started selling Dual Eyewear - non-perscription bifocal cycling sunglasses. At less than $50, a pretty easy sell.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Progressives*

I need correction for both distance and close-up. I use my everyday glasses with progressive lenses ("line-less" bifocals) for cycling. These work really well. The only real drawback is the by their very nature progressives do not offer clear peripheral vision. However, reading the cycling computer is no issue at all.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I normally wear progressive bifocals. I got a special "sporty" pair made up for cycling. Works very well for me.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> The only number I see on the package is SAF 300AS.


I can't find them on the Lee Valley site. Do you know what category you found them under? The item number would be Lee Valley's stock number. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> I can't find them on the Lee Valley site. Do you know what category you found them under? The item number would be Lee Valley's stock number.
> Thanks


The link I gave in my original post doesn't work for you?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

redondoaveb said:


> I can't find them on the Lee Valley site. Do you know what category you found them under? The item number would be Lee Valley's stock number.
> 
> Thanks


Aren't these them?
If you're not getting there through the link go 
index>safety equipment>safety glasses>stick-on magnifying lenses

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> The link I gave in my original post doesn't work for you?


That's weird. The first time I tried it, it took me to a shipping page. Now I try it and it takes me to the right page. Unfortunately, I need +2.00 and they don't have them. 

Thanks for the link though, I'll keep watching and see if they get in my prescription.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> That's weird. The first time I tried it, it took me to a shipping page. Now I try it and it takes me to the right page. Unfortunately, I need +2.00 and they don't have them.
> Thanks for the link though, I'll keep watching and see if they get in my prescription.


I use 2.00 also but I didn't think the 3:00 they had in stock would do me any harm at all. They're just fine. Somehow, I doubt a $12 plastic lens would be very accurate anyway.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I use 2.00 also but I didn't think the 3:00 they had in stock would do me any harm at all. They're just fine. Somehow, I doubt a $12 plastic lens would be very accurate anyway.


Good point. Maybe I'll go ahead and give the 3.00 a try. Thanks again.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> Good point. Maybe I'll go ahead and give the 3.00 a try. Thanks again.


I ordered a 2nd set for my car sunglasses. Now I'll be able to read all the heater, radio, air and nav readouts on my dash.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> I ordered a 2nd set for my car sunglasses. Now I'll be able to read all the heater, radio, air and nav readouts on my dash.


They are a great idea. I've got 2 pair of the Dual sunglasses but it doesn't do me any good if I wear any of my standard sunglasses.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I have a pair of Oakley prescription wrap-around sun glasses that I wear for cycling. I purchased a pair of the stick-on lenses for close-up so I could read maps, cue sheets, & the computer. I trimmed the bottom of the stick-on lenses with a pair of sharp scissors to lower the lens to the correct position and fit the bottom contour of the frame. I have been very happy with this combination for several years.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I also use the Optx stickons. They've been stuck onto my prescription Rudy Project sunglass inserts for a year now, and don't come off even when rinsing the inserts in water, but will come off by lifting a corner. They work great.

I've always used no-line bifocals, so it took a ride or two to get used to the bifocal line. Now I don't notice it at all.

I trimmed them way down with a razor blade, just about half size, enough to see an area the width of my handlebars. The plastic is too stiff to trim easily with scissors.

I got mine on Ebay.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

rm -rf said:


> I got mine on Ebay.


I can see a set right now on e-bay for $30. I got mine from Lee Valley retail store for $12.99 so I guess it's Buyer Beware where e-bay is concerned.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> They are a great idea. I've got 2 pair of the Dual sunglasses but it doesn't do me any good if I wear any of my standard sunglasses.


I just tried my bike sunglasses (with the stick-on lenses) in the car and they work a treat. I'm just applying the 2nd set of stick-ons to my car sunglasses as we speak.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Fortunately Mike, I'm too young to need anything like that. But thanks anyway.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Fortunately Mike, I'm too young to need anything like that. But thanks anyway.


Oh yeah sure. Pull the other leg. I'll fasten a couple of coke bottle bottoms together for you.

Edit - ..........and epoxy them inside a welder's visor


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

I find it easier to put the magnifier on the Garmin, rather than my glasses. Something like this, or at least the lens part inside of it which is smaller than a credit card.

Amazon.com: Crystal Optical Magnifying Reading Lens by Pocket Peepers (Black): Office Products


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> I need reading glasses for close up work but have always managed to read my Sigma bike computer if I squint hard. My recent purchase of a Garmin Edge 200 changed all that though. Try as hard as I might I couldn't read a damn thing on its screen.
> 
> On checking around I found stick-on magnifying lenses from a company called OPTX 20/20. I ordered a set from Lee Valley Tools here in Canada for $12.50 a set.  Here they are.
> 
> They install with water onto my sunglasses. I tried them yesterday and they work perfectly.


Hmmm. Hope they continue to work for you, Mike. 
I loved the idea and bought three sets last year. I'm sorry to say they don't stay stuck onto heavily curved glasses very well. I've lost two pair and am now going to try the inexpensive bifocals from dualeyewear.com
This experience mirrors that of two of my teammates as well.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

That's interesting. How do you fasten the magnifier to the Garmin?


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Velcro dot. I imagine there are other ways, but I don't have the Garmin anymore - used it on my mountain bike when I did some trail mapping. Perhaps a luggage tag with two clear sides would work too. Cut it to fit, and if you are using one of the 2.5 or 3.0 magnifications, you can see the readout pretty well. 

Amazon has a least a dozen different types all about the size of a credit card, click around. I just liked the one I linked because it is smaller than the others.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Velcro dot. I imagine there are other ways, but I don't have the Garmin anymore - used it on my mountain bike when I did some trail mapping. Cut it to fit, and if you are using one of the 2.5 or 3.0 magnifications, you can see it pretty well. Amazon has a least a dozen different types all about the size of a credit card, click around. I just liked the one I linked because it is smaller than the others.


Ok thanks. I have some of those credit card sized magnifiers around here somewhere. I'll do some experimenting. I got them from Lee Valley Tools, where I got the stick-on lenses. LV have some very interesting stuff.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I use the stickons successfully. I actually only put a sticky on my right lens. That leaves the entire left eye unobstructed, and I can see close-up stuff just fine with the one sticky on the right lens. When I had both stick-ons on, I sometimes got a little cross-eyed.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JimF22003 said:


> I use the stickons successfully. I actually only put a sticky on my right lens. That leaves the entire left eye unobstructed, and I can see close-up stuff just fine with the one sticky on the right lens. When I had both stick-ons on, I sometimes got a little cross-eyed.


Funny you should mention the "one lens/one eye" things as I was riding today and figured that I could manage just fine with just one of the lenses. I did go cross-eyed a few times but that was from doing hill sprints.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I wear trifocals for work. One seg is for reading the other is for my monitors. I don't need any real distance correction.

I have a pair Willey-X SG-1's for outdoor activities with polycarbonate lenses made up with bifocal segs so I can read a book with the goggles on. Saves having to carry two pairs of eyeglasses.

If your current 'script doesn't work for a cyclocompter you should see your eye doctor and get a script that works for your eyes. Kinda the same reason for get a bike properly fit.

I worked as a lensmaker for a time about 25 years ago. It left me with a real appreciation for properly made glasses. I drive opticians crazy. I do business with a shop run by an old collegue. It works for us because she knows that I know my stuff and she can't BS me into buying anything and I'm still a good customer.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't tried the stick on cheaters.

But for several years I've been using "sport style" safety glasses that have cheaters built in. I have never bought expensive sunglasses because I can't take care of them, and have always been happy with sport style safety glasses. 

If you go to a real safety supply store, you'll find a variety of shapes, sizes and tints. I just find some that fit my face well. Over time, i'vd homed in on the style and tinting I like for cycling and have several pair now, in a variety of tints from really dark to yellow and clear.

Give that a try too.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Mike, Jim, I've got the same problem seeing my edge 500 and just ordered a set of the 2.0 optx, should be getting them soon. I saw a lot of good reviews on amazon but also saw about 30 reviews saying they don't stick at all. I'm planning to use these on a pair of oakley flak jacket lenses. You guys have any problem getting these to stick and if so any tips on making it work?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I just ordered a couple of pair yesterday. $9.69 a pair from Zoro Tools. Will be the first time I've tried them.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Robert1 said:


> Hey Mike, Jim, I've got the same problem seeing my edge 500 and just ordered a set of the 2.0 optx, should be getting them soon. I saw a lot of good reviews on amazon but also saw about 30 reviews saying they don't stick at all. I'm planning to use these on a pair of oakley flak jacket lenses. You guys have any problem getting these to stick and if so any tips on making it work?


I was thinking just yesterday of doing a follow-up. My stick-ons are doing fine and work really well. I can read the smallest print on my Garmin without problem.

I installed two sets of them on two sets of sunglasses - for my bike and car. The bike glasses (an older set of Oakley) weren't too much of a problem. There was some slight lifting (allowing air bubbles to form) but perseverance in pressing them down won in the end. I used warm water (as warm as I could bear) and pre-curved the stick-on lenses under the hot water.

My car sunglasses were a bit more of a problem and I'll assume the lenses of those are slightly more curved than my bike glasses. I re-did them a couple of times over two days. They're not perfectly stuck (more bubbles behind than the bike glasses) but they work fine. It's not as though we spend hours (or even minutes) reading with them. All we do is look quickly at computer or dashboard readouts. For this they work perfectly. They're not in the line of sight for riding or driving and while I could notice their presence for the first few times I wore them, now I don't notice them at all.

Heat them, pre-curve them, apply to the glasses lenses while the lenses are swimming in hot water and press firmly and monitor them and re-press as necessary to get out as much air as possible.

I'm happy with their performance and would buy them again.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Maui Jim makes two styles of "Readers" that are very good sunglasses and have powers 1.5, 2.0 and 2.5. They are polarized, which might interfere with reading the Garmin screen. Excellent lenses and frames, though. Search results for: 'readers'


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

that's a good price. You got a direct link? I coudn't find them on their site doing a search.



redondoaveb said:


> I just ordered a couple of pair yesterday. $9.69 a pair from Zoro Tools. Will be the first time I've tried them.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike thanks. That's good to hear. I agree, you only need them to work for quick glances. My main concern was whether they would stick or fall off in the middle of a ride. I think I read one of the reviews that said that if you trim off some of the top they stick better.

Did you by any chance try the plastic magnifier with velcro dots on the Garmin? That looked interesting but usually unless you have some distance between a magnifying and what you're magnifying it doesn't do much. It doesn't seem like it would work well.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Robert1 said:


> Mike thanks. That's good to hear. I agree, you only need them to work for quick glances. My main concern was whether they would stick or fall off in the middle of a ride. I think I read one of the reviews that said that if you trim off some of the top they stick better.


Ahh thanks for jogging my memory. The stick-ons for the car sunglasses went on better when I had trimmed them down somewhat. I guess they had less curvature to deal with when they were reduced in size.



> Did you by any chance try the plastic magnifier with velcro dots on the Garmin? That looked interesting but usually unless you have some distance between a magnifying and what you're magnifying it doesn't do much. It doesn't seem like it would work well.


I have the biggish rectangular flexy plastic magnifiers and held one above the Garmin. It needed to be held a distance away to get any magnification so I abandoned that idea quickly.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Robert1 said:


> that's a good price. You got a direct link? I coudn't find them on their site doing a search.


Stick-On/Removible Magnifying Lenses by OPTX2020 - Peel-Away Magnifying Lenses by Zoro Tools Industrial Supplies

See if this works.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks! If the first pair works out I may get a few more from here. Best price I've seen.



redondoaveb said:


> Stick-On/Removible Magnifying Lenses by OPTX2020 - Peel-Away Magnifying Lenses by Zoro Tools Industrial Supplies
> 
> See if this works.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

rgordin said:


> Maui Jim makes two styles of "Readers" that are very good sunglasses and have powers 1.5, 2.0 and 2.5. They are polarized, which might interfere with reading the Garmin screen. Excellent lenses and frames, though. Search results for: 'readers'


Nice glasses but $220.00 a pair


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

After you trim the lenses to fit the glasses, soaking the lenses in hot water will help soften them so they will curve enough to match the lenses. I used a drop of lens cleaning solution on the glasses to cut the surface tension of the water and then placed the lenses and pressed out as much water as possible. It is important to get the tops of the lenses even with each other and straight. I then wrapped the glasses and lenses with a soft cloth and used spring type clothespins to press the lenses in place for several hours to allow the moisture between the lenses and glasses to dry. The lenses did have some marks pressed into them when I took the clothespins off but the marks leveled out in an hour or so.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

JimP said:


> I then wrapped the glasses and lenses with a soft cloth and used spring type clothespins to press the lenses in place for several hours to allow the moisture between the lenses and glasses to dry.


A great tip. Thanks.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*follow-up question*



Mike T. said:


> I need reading glasses for close up work but have always managed to read my Sigma bike computer if I squint hard. My recent purchase of a Garmin Edge 200 changed all that though. Try as hard as I might I couldn't read a damn thing on its screen.
> 
> On checking around I found stick-on magnifying lenses from a company called OPTX 20/20. I ordered a set from Lee Valley Tools here in Canada for $12.50 a set.  Here they are.
> 
> They install with water onto my sunglasses. I tried them yesterday and they work perfectly.


Mike, I missed your post the first time but I am getting pretty close to needing something like this. Question: when cleaning the glasses do you need to peel these off each time? What is your assessment on durability?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

DaveG said:


> Mike, I missed your post the first time but I am getting pretty close to needing something like this. Question: when cleaning the glasses do you need to peel these off each time? What is your assessment on durability?


Oh no they stay one during washing. I run the glasses under the tap with a drop of liquid hand soap and dry 'em on the towel and they're fine. They don't come off. Durability? I've only had them a month or so but I think they will last.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, they stay on during cleaning. I have had mine for over 2 years and they are like new.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't mess with those stick on things that will fall off or get lost when you are cleaning your glasses.

Here's the solution:

Welcome to Dual Eyewear.com


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> Don't mess with those stick on things that will fall off or get lost when you are cleaning your glasses.
> 
> Here's the solution:
> 
> Welcome to Dual Eyewear.com


Not a bad compromise between those goofy stick-on things.

I'm still a big believer in properly fit bifocal or multifocal eyeclass lenses. Everyone's face is different so the precise location of the bifocal segment or "seg" as they say in the trade must be equally precise. One product such as this Dual Eyewear set cannot possibly fit everyone and if they don't fit right, you're simply wasting your money. Poorly fit bifocals suck. 

Better to bite the bullet and get a proper prescription and fitting. If you can't read your cyclocomputer, then you're probably having problems elsewhere as well. You're actually dealing with a common and progressive condition called Presbyopia. The lenses in the eyeball stiffen with age and can't focus on objects close up. At 59, my presbyopia has progressed to the point where trifocals are needed. Don't go with these cheap stop-gap solution lenses that ultimately will work poorly if at all. We'll spend thousands on a bike. A few hundred $$ on prescription eyeclasses for riding is a small price to pay for sight.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sam, I have prescription reading glasses for work that I spent over $250.00. The problem is I can't wear those on the bike. Those are completely the wrong tool for the job. And I don't want prescription bifocal frames for bike riding. Those are equally inadequate. I want good sunglass frames like Oakley which are more appropriate. My flak jackets fit my face perfect, keep debris and wind out of my eyes, and have both dark lenses and light yellow high contrast for overcast days. My primary need for the bike are bike glasses, the bifocal is secondary. As mike mentioned, you're not going to be reading a book on the bike and just need something so that you can read the occasional glance of the computer. That said, my perfect solution would be if Oakley offered bifocal sunglasses as part of their prescription options in sunglass lenses. Unfortunately they don't at the time.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I've got two pair of the Dual Sunglasses. Love them. Fit is good, at least for me. Problem is, I have about ten other pair of sunglasses that don't have the bifocal lenses. That's my reason for the Optx 20/20's.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> Nice glasses but $220.00 a pair


Not out-of-line at all with many of the sunglasses people on this forum use.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

rgordin said:


> Not out-of-line at all with many of the sunglasses people on this forum use.


You're right. I've got quite a bit invested in my collection.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Samadhi said:


> Not a bad compromise between those goofy stick-on things.
> 
> *I'm still a big believer in properly fit bifocal or multifocal eyeclass lenses. Everyone's face is different so the precise location of the bifocal segment or "seg" as they say in the trade must be equally precise*. One product such as this Dual Eyewear set cannot possibly fit everyone and if they don't fit right, you're simply wasting your money. Poorly fit bifocals suck.
> 
> Better to bite the bullet and get a proper prescription and fitting. If you can't read your cyclocomputer, then you're probably having problems elsewhere as well. You're actually dealing with a common and progressive condition called Presbyopia. The lenses in the eyeball stiffen with age and can't focus on objects close up. At 59, my presbyopia has progressed to the point where trifocals are needed. Don't go with these cheap stop-gap solution lenses that ultimately will work poorly if at all. We'll spend thousands on a bike. A few hundred $$ on prescription eyeclasses for riding is a small price to pay for sight.


Yes, you are right. But bike riding is different than general purpose bifocal usage. I only use my Rudy wraparounds on my bike. I already had single vision inserts that clip in behind the tinted lenses, but couldn't focus up close anymore. So the stickons are great for now. 

For bike-only use,*I cut an Optx stickon in half*. I would stick them on, and let them hang over the edge of the glasses. I kept moving them down and inward until I had only the width of my handlebars in close focus. Then I marked the edge, and trimmed it off with a razor blade. The final size is only 7/16 tall, and about 5/8 inch wide, on the bottom inside corner of my prescription inserts. It works great, with close focus just where I need it. They *never *come loose, but the inserts are fairly flat, compared to the highly curved sunglass lenses.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Robert1 said:


> . I think I read one of the reviews that said that if you trim off some of the top they stick better.


NO - Don't trim the top. Place the top at the same position they are on your bifocal glasses and trim the bottom to match the curvature of the sunglasses.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Too late. hah. 

It was actually very easy to trim off the top. Nice straight line cut. Took off about 1/4". The bottoms match the sunglasses fairly well. Stuck em on last night. We'll see how it works but this morning they seemed stuck on pretty well.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've been using OPTX 20/20 for years and they are unbelievable! I not only put them in my bike glasses but in all of my sunglasses. I can finally read the dashboard and the road.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> I can see a set right now on e-bay for $30. I got mine from Lee Valley retail store for $12.99 so I guess it's Buyer Beware where e-bay is concerned.


 
They are $9.99 at Walgreen at retail. I've used them in the past for dive masks. (Wear contacts now...)

If you want to know about "Buyer Beware" you'll get a laugh out of the fact that the same company markets the same exact product in dive shops - branded as "Dive-Optx" - for $29.99!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Received my Optx lenses today. Trimmed them down, easy to install. Installed one pair on my Oakley Flak Jackets. Like everyone else said, they work great. I'll probably install them on all my sunglasses.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> Received my Optx lenses today. Trimmed them down, easy to install. Installed one pair on my Oakley Flak Jackets. Like everyone else said, they work great. I'll probably install them on all my sunglasses.


I'm loving mine - especially the ones I use in the car. I used to have to concentrate and focus really hard (and how much time did that take with eyes off the road?) to see any readouts on my car dashboard. Now it's just a quick glance and everything is in focus. Joy!

On the bike, I'm wondering if just one stick-on lens will do the job. After all, it is just a split second glance every once in a while. Does anyone use just one lens for the bike computer?


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

I use glasses I get at a welding supply shop. While not the sexiest designs they range from very dark to clear and have a bifocal built in, and only $15. Not so much to read my computer but to see to patch a tire, etc.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just ordered a couple more from Zoro at the $9 price. I didn't even know they had them at Walgreens. I'll have to stop in the local one and check.

The pair I put on my Flak Jackets are holding fine. I'm going for a long ride tomorrow which will be the real test. The only thing I would have done differently is probably cut off a little more than I did from the top. I took off about 1/4" but I think you really only need a thin sliver at the bottom.

Mike, good question and I was thinking the same thing but just decided to use 2. I think just cutting them thinner would be better and they really wouldn't get in the way. I played around a little trying to see my my computer with one eye closed looking through the optx and I couldn't see it as good. I know this is not the same as looking with both eyes one through the optx and one not but it was enough to tell me to just use both.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

So I had a 36 mile ride earlier today and the optx were awesome. Finally I could read my computer with my riding glasses with a simple quick glance.

When I first found these on amazon I was pretty excited because I had been searching for some sort of solution. Then after reading over 30+ negative reviews about how they fall off I was again discouraged. Thanks everyone for all the feedback here. The optx really exceeded all my expectations.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> On the bike, I'm wondering if just *one* stick-on lens will do the job. After all, it is just a split second glance every once in a while. Does anyone use just one lens for the bike computer?


I'm here to answer my own question. How sad is that? I peeled off one lens before yesterday's ride. On had gotten a little air behind it so I removed it and went for a ride as an experiment. It did seem a bit weird having just one eye to focus on the ol' Garmin. But then I rode again today and I didn't notice that I had only one lens. In fact I didn't even think about it until now, hours later. So I guess it works just fine.


----------

